# Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Manual Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2016)

```
<p>You can download the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV manual over at Canon Asia.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0302497001.html">Get the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV manual</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Body

</strong><em>Shipping in early September, 2016</em></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> **</li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras</a> | <strong>Germany </strong><em>€4065</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?39064896C77526565&ULP=[[https://www.calumetphoto.de/product/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-IV-Gehause/CANEOS5DMIV]]">Calumet

</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks almost the same custom menu as the 5dsr. Which is disappointing.

Despite having 7fps or 3fps shutter we can't pick somewhere in the middle.

The ability to switch to a shooting mode with a custom button is there but only stays within that specific setting (AV / tv or manual) rather than jumping from say, tv mode to program.

Simple stuff that would of added function and value, overlooked.


----------



## jalbfb (Aug 27, 2016)

Page 103...Red light on focus point in low light is back!!!!!!


----------



## rtb1982 (Aug 27, 2016)

Still no spot meter AF linked to the focus point though. Also kinda a shame that they didnt utilize the dual pixel raw to automatically set the AF microadjustment.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 27, 2016)

Yey, must read.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2016)

jalbfb said:


> Page 103...Red light on focus point in low light is back!!!!!!



I was going to say I wasn't sure but it seemed like it was, because it's something I really wanted and you know what it's like to be disappointed (again). This puts me one step closer to choosing this camera over the 1DX II by February, 2017. Funny how this was highlighted as a feature when the 1DX II was released but not for this camera.

Jack


----------



## arbitrage (Aug 28, 2016)

jalbfb said:


> Page 103...Red light on focus point in low light is back!!!!!!



It is not back. It does not have the 1DXII extra prism system. It does have the same seizure inducing mode found in the 1DX and 5DSR.....


----------



## GuyF (Aug 28, 2016)

From the manual:


----------



## lglass12189 (Aug 28, 2016)

The wireless manual is also available

http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0302497501.html


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 28, 2016)

rtb1982 said:


> Still no spot meter AF linked to the focus point though. Also kinda a shame that they didnt utilize the dual pixel raw to automatically set the AF microadjustment.



Another dubious one post comment....looks kinda like a troll post....


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 28, 2016)

GuyF said:


> From the manual:



That's the same illumination system as the one in the 80D, 5Ds, and others. The "seizure inducing" one according to some. It illuminates the whole LCD. Quite different from the 1DX2 implementation.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 28, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > Page 103...Red light on focus point in low light is back!!!!!!
> ...


Works for me...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > From the manual:
> ...



Clearly the "whole LCD" doesn't become red. Please explain exactly how these cameras do it since I only have the 6D and only learned to love the illumination on the 1D4. The manual states it's AF points lighting up in red but it also starts by saying when focus is achieved - seems semi-ambiguous.

Jack


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > That's the same illumination system as the one in the 80D, 5Ds, and others. The "seizure inducing" one according to some. It illuminates the whole LCD. Quite different from the 1DX2 implementation.
> ...



AFAICS the whole LCD is illuminated from the side with blinking red LEDs. All the drawn (black, opaque) parts are highlighted in red, including the overlaid indicators like the level, flicker warning etc. The viewfinder image also gets a slight red tint. The light is not particularly bright - it helps in dim ambient light but not eg. when focusing on a dark/backlit subject in daylight.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Sharlin said:
> ...



Thanks, that's a disappointment but ....

Jack


----------



## GuyF (Aug 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, that's a disappointment but ....
> 
> Jack



...but, you really wanted a 1DX2 anyway.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that's a disappointment but ....
> ...



That is definitely true. So if some of you with the camera will, you have until February to point me in that direction. I would love 14 fps but not at the expense of some added cropping ability compared to my 6D. That's singly my issue.

Jack


----------



## rtb1982 (Aug 30, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> rtb1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no spot meter AF linked to the focus point though. Also kinda a shame that they didnt utilize the dual pixel raw to automatically set the AF microadjustment.
> ...



Ha i definately see how that would look. I actually ordered a 5dMarkIV when pre orders went live. Just saying that these would have been nice. Came from Nikon a few years back spot meter to af point was one feature i missed. 

The AF microadjustment would have just been something cool to have that you would think would cut down on people having to send lenses back and or helped people with lens calibration which is a daunting task to some degree especially when you have to look at different configs for different lenses / focal lengths. If it just calculated that and adjusted something on the fly that would have been great. Maybee it cant be done since its only a small adjustment and some AF microadjustment needs to be modifed multiple points.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2016)

These compromises are a pain, for sure. Still we must navigate them picking what bugs us least. 

Now I'm thinking I'd love to touch screen flip through shots and the 1DX II doesn't have it. Then I think, on camera, how often do I need to quickly scan a lot of photos since I often do this during idle times while waiting for my subject to show up. So, not a big deal.

OTOH, to be able to to touch focus faces in live view and not just video - much bigger deal for me.

Jack


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> These compromises are a pain, for sure. Still we must navigate them picking what bugs us least.
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'd love to touch screen flip through shots and the 1DX II doesn't have it. Then I think, on camera, how often do I need to quickly scan a lot of photos since I often do this during idle times while waiting for my subject to show up. So, not a big deal.
> 
> ...



Live view focus is a lot more accurate too. I took a photo of a Puffin off teh coast of Ireland a few years back with my 5DIII and a ef 400mm f2.8 LIS with a 2x TC attached. Wide open, the shots were a little soft. But when I engaged the live view focus...the results were spectacularly sharp. To be honest, when I got the files back to my laptop, it was hard to tell from the 100% viewing in lightroom if there was or wasn't a TC attached. It was THAT sharp, but using the normal viewfinder focus (which is far more practical and faster) the results were a lot softer. The 5DIII's ability to track is excellent, but the live view is a lot more accurate. So I'd like to try out the new touch screen live view focusing and tracking ability. I think the 5D4 has a lot more to offer than paper specs and the usability of the live view functions are a game changer for many. I can still exposure bracket easier in Canon's live view than I can with any other brand.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > These compromises are a pain, for sure. Still we must navigate them picking what bugs us least.
> ...



I agree, and thanks for this. I'm watching CR comments trying to glean all I can before making what looks like a tough decision. They have made the 5D4 look very appealing from my perspective.

Jack


----------



## GuyF (Aug 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> So if some of you with the camera will, you have until February to point me in that direction.



I moved up to the 1DX2 from the 5D3 so obviously saw a major increase in performance. I would normally only shot RAW but since getting the 1DX2 I've shot in RAW + large JPEG (mainly to allow for quicker reviewing on my PC - why isn't there a Win 10 codec for reviewing the latest CR2 files?). I am very impressed with the straight out of camera appearance of the JPEG images. Clearly the need for cropping is image (and taste) dependant but I feel the level of detail in the images certainly gives quite a bit of scope for heavy cropping. Each of us has different expectations so your milleage may vary. Ultimately you have to ask what do you intend doing with any heavily cropped images? If creating large prints then, yes, extreme cropping of 20mp might pose a problem but if the images will just be viewed on a monitor then seeing images at 1:1 shouldn't be too much of an issue.

As for your other point regarding reviewing images on the rearscreen, just set it for the slideshow and let it do the rest.

1DX2? Come on in, the water's lovely.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2016)

Like I said every comment is being absorbed but I'll need some side by side 20 vs 30 before I can relax.

Jack


----------



## Bernd FMC (Sep 2, 2016)

The german Usermanual is also online for Download on the german Webside of Canon.

Greetings

Bernd


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Like I said every comment is being absorbed but I'll need some side by side 20 vs 30 before I can relax.
> 
> Jack



You can already see images posted online of 5D4 v 1DX2, the 1DX2 images are softer if "peeping" but then at 10MP less they would be, I would gamble no matter how good the 5D4 is it will never be a 1DX2, the 1DX2 is FAST, fast to focus and fast FPS, with big lenses you want speed, low ISO and the power to drive the AF system at full speed, best option is to buy both  but then if you need high MP why stop at 30MP when you can have 50MP. To me those where the real questions, I even think that some of my 5D3 images have been a "tad" sharper than the 1DX2, BUT the 5D3 is so slow AF wise you'd never want to use it again after the 1DX2, also on a side note the 5D3 fails every time from min FD to max FD with my 500/4ii, the 1DX2 nails it every time! I am interested later on to upgrade and see how the Mk4 will better the Mk3 AF wise. There are many benefits I am sure of the 5D4 all round, but for extreme shooting the 1DX2 is my choice, I have had to calm my need to "peep" at images and focus more on taking beautiful photographs, I think we (those who also love the tech of modern cameras) become consumed by IQ these days.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said every comment is being absorbed but I'll need some side by side 20 vs 30 before I can relax.
> ...



Thanks very much for your observations, and you are absolutely right. If I hadn't shot with the 1D4 for a few months I wouldn't appreciate your comments as much. So thankful I will be waiting until at least February to make this decision and watching for good commentary such as you and others provide! If I sell my 300 2.8 II I'm financially buoyant enough to handle the 1DX II. Maybe 60% of my shooting would be with the 400 DO II and X1.4/X2.

I guess in summary what you are saying is that a big white and a 1 series are meant for each other. 

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 2, 2016)

I guess so Jack, well that and the AF system on the 1 series always seems to have the edge, saying that we don't know how good the 5D4 is at this time, but given 1DX v 5D3 you could place a good bet. Like you I like to have good IQ etc, but the thing that always comes back to me is no matter how good the IQ if you miss focus...well...you know.. I like your style Jack, now I used to always talk a mate into buying something, that way I could get a good hands on before "I" buy haha, shame only one of my mates has the bug for photography and does not suffer from GAS!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> I guess so Jack, well that and the AF system on the 1 series always seems to have the edge, saying that we don't know how good the 5D4 is at this time, but given 1DX v 5D3 you could place a good bet. Like you I like to have good IQ etc, but the thing that always comes back to me is no matter how good the IQ if you miss focus...well...you know.. I like your style Jack, now I used to always talk a mate into buying something, that way I could get a good hands on before "I" buy haha, shame only one of my mates has the bug for photography and does not suffer from GAS!



Sadly death took my camera buddy. We complemented each other like peas in a pod alternately buying gear and sharing the impressions and actual hard evidence. I plunged first on the 300 2.8 II, he first with the 1DX and I restrained since I knew a Mark II wasn't far away.

Funny how some gripe about CR and its personalities. I wouldn't want to give up on CR. Too many helpful folk with good information they are wiling to share! 

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I guess so Jack, well that and the AF system on the 1 series always seems to have the edge, saying that we don't know how good the 5D4 is at this time, but given 1DX v 5D3 you could place a good bet. Like you I like to have good IQ etc, but the thing that always comes back to me is no matter how good the IQ if you miss focus...well...you know.. I like your style Jack, now I used to always talk a mate into buying something, that way I could get a good hands on before "I" buy haha, shame only one of my mates has the bug for photography and does not suffer from GAS!
> ...



Sorry to hear that Jack, most people round me (mainly my partner) get sick of me talking cameras and bikes.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 2, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> ...most people round me (mainly my partner) get sick of me talking cameras and bikes.



Surely your name must've been a clue? Hang on, is "Bikemad" not a real surname?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



Had many bikes but gave that up when it was clear that I probably wasn't going to survive to enjoy my retirement.  It was hard for sure.

Jack


----------

